# Hubbard Lake - How many & when?



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Going through these threads - I think there's about three of them now on this outing, makes it difficult to figure out how many people are coming and when they'll be there. How about a head count?

I'll be with a group of up to 6 guys (including me). I believe all will be arrive Friday night and fish through Sunday morning. Likely launching off the west side of the lake.


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

I'll be there with a total group of 3 including myself. I will be at east bay eds by noon or so. I don't know any particulars other than that......


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Will we see you at the tavern? Or just on the ice?


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

There will be 3, maybe 4 of us comming up to Hubbard Lake. We are taking off from the Detroit area after work on Friday.


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

I'll "hook" up with you at the tavern for some strategies on friday night.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

Me and a buddy..... Leaving Friday morning, we should be at the tavern around 6 or so, unless you guys want to make it a bit later?????


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I probably won't get to the tavern until 9 or so. If you're there around dinner time - the food's pretty good though


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

9 sounds good,,,, My buddy's Dad will probably have supper waiting for us when we get there. We stay at his place, and he kinda thinks he has to do all sorts of stuff for us..... Hopefully we can bring him back some fish for a change of pace!!!


----------



## woodsman rick (Jan 13, 2003)

We'll (my wife, brother-in-law, his wife & me)be there friday, we're staying at Bay View Resort. We are planning to meet at the tavern friday night. Look forward to meeting all there.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

This should be pretty good!


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

i can't make it that weekend. 
JUST kidding.
i will be at the stone bar around 9pm.


----------



## IT pimp 2002 (Apr 2, 2002)

My wife and I will be there Friday night and will stop in the bar for meet and greet. Staying at the Hotel Ed set us up with. See you all then. 
Dan and Mary


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

hi guys........i will know saturday if my bud and i will make it ...if he gets laid off look for us on friday......i will keep ed posted...looking forward to meeting some of you guys.......see ya carl


----------



## B'Wannabee (Nov 12, 2002)

Can we decide on an FRS radio frequency?


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Sounds like channel 8 code 0 is the most workable - for older A & B channel radios it is equal to A. Let's go with that unless someone has objections.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

So far I'm going solo. I'll be up next w/e with my brother who lives in Hale. I'll leave from work as early as I can on Friday.


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

i know i made more reservations than this. i would like to get a close number anyway.
remember guys and gals we need to be close so we have an idea how much grub and how many prizes will be needed.

fishfoote 
how far are you from bay view resorts? we have some people staying there and i though maybe you could hook up for saturday morning. or at least you could point them in the right direction in the dark. wilderness rick and skitter are staying at bay view.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

In my group there will be either 4 for sure and maybe 5. Am staying where ever Ed puts us and I think will be staying in a cabin to open up 2 rooms at the motel. Is that right Ed?


----------



## Lundy43123 (Jan 11, 2003)

I think that there are only 4 coming up from Ohio.

I will be arriving with one other guy on Wednesday and fish thorugh Sunday noon.

Two more are showing up Friday afternoon sometime.

We will see you are the bar Friday night.

Look for a black hat with "GFO Ice Team / Hardwater Hardcore"

Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Kim


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

Ed called you today for a room for the 31st only. I'll stop by the shop Friday (31st). Probably get some fishing in that day as well as Sat as I have to be back home Sunday.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Looks like about 40 people from my count...


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Im coming up with kbkruase.
Should be a good time.

What a terrible weekend.
Drink beer and go fishing! 
O, how will I manage to get through it.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Yes, I have been mentally begging my wife to come with me. She is the best, but she doesn't fish, and she won't let my daughter go until there's 2 foot of ice.


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

did i mention the we are in a dry county. maybe not. hey i will post a thread on monday with a list of people that i have booked rooms for and where i also will have directions to hubbard lake and the motel, the shop, and the bar. i guess we will meet at smokey's.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2003)

1 more week!!!! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Mentally anyway. Just spent the whole weekend building a permanent shack for out front of the cottage = Shack Building 101

If the door opening is 78-1/2" high- the shanty needs to be something less than that. Had to cut an inch off the bottom 

Even though the graphic on the paint can are showing a white surface - there might be a paint chip on the can that shows the color you're actually buying 

While the color of paint may be called "sand stone" it may actually be "Buck-O-Roo Brown."

Still a great weekend in anticipation of "next weekend"


----------

